

Here's The InsideStory Of What Happened OnThe Facebook IPO - meadhikari
http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-heres-the-inside-story-of-what-happened-on-the-facebook-ipo-2012-5?op=1

======
anigbrowl
This is much better reporting than I usually expect from Business Insider.

